# Baron Fountain Pen nib



## scotian12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Can the Baron nib be replaced by twisting/rocking it out of the section or is it permanent? I would like to replace the nib with a wider nib....any suggestions on brand of nib?  Thanks  Darrell Eisner


----------



## KenV (Jan 4, 2017)

Darrell, have not done one recently, but have stuck Heritance nib into barons in the past.  Do not remember any thing unusual in the process.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you Ken. Does anyone else have any experience in replacing these nibs from the section....they seemed to be permanent making me replace the whole section.   Darrell


----------



## AWLogue (Jan 4, 2017)

The baron has a press fit nib and feed inside of a threaded housing like most/all other kit pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Darrell, yes, it pulls out--not easy, but possible.


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I can get the gold and chrome kit nibs to pull out. However, the black Baron kit defies brute strength. However, with some interchange between the kits I can accomplishes my goal of changing the nib. Thanks for your sage advice.   Darrell


----------



## keithncsu (Jan 4, 2017)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I have a similar question!  Is it standard knowledge/safe to assume that the fountain pen kits are all like this?  Or is it a veteran knowledge, learn as you go, don't ask me how I know this type situation.  For instance, I made one of the American Patriot kits and wanted to play around with other nib styles.  Can I just swap them out and play around?


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 4, 2017)

When you say a wider nib you are referring to tip size? I think the Baron is one of the few that still has a #5 nib instead of the now more common #6. You can also soak in some luke warm water to help loosen it up. A piece of rubber such as a jar opener assist will also help.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2017)

keithncsu said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but I have a similar question!  Is it standard knowledge/safe to assume that the fountain pen kits are all like this?  Or is it a veteran knowledge, learn as you go, don't ask me how I know this type situation.  For instance, I made one of the American Patriot kits and wanted to play around with other nib styles.  Can I just swap them out and play around?



If you own the kit, you own the right to break it.  How else will you learn??

I broke dozens of kits, components, etc.  It was no where near as costly as going to college (yes, I graduated)  and I learned a lot more useful "stuff".

IF you try to take the pen apart and you don't succeed, you are unlikely to break anything in the nib section, as long as you don't use tools (pliers!!!)


----------



## bmachin (Jan 4, 2017)

Mr Vic is right.  Heat is be your friend.  Warm water, warm air--no heat guns, no hair dryers on high.  Heat a little, wiggle and twist a little, repeat with a little more force until things loosen up.

Bill


----------

